
Ask HN: Is it worth it to get a PhD in computer science? - CodeSheikh
I want to stay in private sector. I have a graduate degree in computer engineering (hardware mostly). But now I work as a dev. I am trying to see if it justified to pursue a MS with route towards Phd. A professor at a college nearby and a good friends (who holds Phd and work in tech) have sold me on the idea to pursue MS+Phd. What do you say hackers?
======
zapperdapper
Depends. If you want to work in research I would say go for it...

------
SamReidHughes
A PhD researching what?

